# Durban Sand Levy Contact person



## ivysun99 (Dec 29, 2005)

Could anyone give me the contact information for the person I need to contact to pay our Durban Sand levy? Thank you!


----------



## BarCol (Dec 29, 2005)

DS levy contact is Tracey Maharaj unless they've done another re-org...

traceym@firstresorts.co.za

Keep in mind it's sometime difficult to get a resonse and the whole country tends to be on vacation until about January 9, this year...


----------



## martyap (Dec 30, 2005)

Just received a newsletter and updated bill/statement in the mail today.
New manager and Tracey M. still handles levies.

Now I just have to figure out their accounting.

Marty


----------



## BarCol (Dec 30, 2005)

Ahh Marty, I was wondering when that levy statement would arrive on our doorstep and if you're received yours then they appear to be trickling in. Can't wait to see what it says - particularly since there was that letter about needing to undertake a "special levy" for increased housekeeping services that we got about the middle of the year - which I assume the rest of us will get hit with starting this year.....and you're right - those statements are always written in some obscure code - in fact *all * timeshare statements are written in code to me....


----------



## ivysun99 (Jan 11, 2006)

i haven't heard back from tracy (the contact person for levy). But i did receive the statment. How do you all usually pay? By check/credit card? Is it safe to use credit card? Thank you!


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Contact person Durban Sands*

I received the statement  from Durban Sands and tried to contact Tracey (12/31/2005)- I have received no response. Has anyone had any luck in contacting them?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been unable to reach Tracey or First Resorts. Yesterday I sent a follow-up email to info@firstresorts.co.za and haven't had a response.

Last year I received a prompt response from Tracey and everything went just great. Nothing this year.


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2006)

Twhelan2000 said:
			
		

> I received the statement  from Durban Sands and tried to contact Tracey (12/31/2005)- I have received no response. Has anyone had any luck in contacting them?



I've not heard back from Tracey, but I sent an email to pay the increase and see that a $67 charge on my credit cards was made.  Obviously she gets the emails, but doesn't respond directly to them.


----------



## martyap (Jan 13, 2006)

Her responses are few and far between. Try resending and marking 
"SECOND REQUEST-LEVY PAYMENT" in the subject line.

When I have connected I have always paid via credit card w/o any problem.
I received a reply from her two days ago so she is around. You would think since they increased us so much they would be eager to collect!

Marty


----------



## Karen G (Jan 17, 2006)

*Has anyone heard from Tracey yet?*

Still nothing here.


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Contact Durban Sands*

I have sent 3 emails - no response. I received the levy statement and am trying to clarify so I can make payment. Last yr I had no problem contacting Tracey, she was very prompt in replying- anyone have a better contact? You would think they would respond so they could collect their money!


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jan 17, 2006)

*which email account?*



			
				Twhelan2000 said:
			
		

> I have sent 3 emails - no response. I received the levy statement and am trying to clarify so I can make payment. Last yr I had no problem contacting Tracey, she was very prompt in replying- anyone have a better contact? You would think they would respond so they could collect their money!



Are you using a yahoo or hotmail account to email South Africa?  If so, try using another email account.  I recall that in the past, some people had trouble emailing SA using these accounts because it it perceived as spam at the SA end. 

Evelyn


----------



## martyap (Jan 18, 2006)

I used traceym@firstresorts.co.za and received a brief response on 1/12
regarding 2006 arrears..
I e-mailed a second question about estimated 2007 and so far nothing.

Marty


----------



## Karen G (Jan 18, 2006)

I finally gave up trying to contact them by email. I mailed the credit card form that came with the levy statement. It will be interesting to see how long it takes to show up on my credit card account.  I included a note that I would rather do this by email, but since no one would respond, I was mailing it.  By the way, the standard airmail rate is $.84.  I could have sent it global express for around $30, but declined. They will just have to wait for it.


----------



## Spence (Jan 19, 2006)

I just received an answer to an email sent on 4Jan.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 19, 2006)

A couple of days ago I sent an email to the webmaster of the First Resorts website with a copy to Tracey. (webmaster@firstresorts.co.za ; traceym@firstresorts.co.za)  Today I got an email from Tracey saying this was the first time she's gotten an email from me.

I sent her a link to this thread showing that a lot of people have had trouble contacting her.  Hopefully, whatever the problem was, they have worked it out.


----------



## sweetbir (Feb 7, 2006)

*Replies form Tracey*

I emailed her  yesterday with my credit card info but forgot to include thw Exp date and the security code and heard back form her today.

I think they are back from holiday now.

Heidi


----------



## Bernie8245 (Mar 2, 2006)

I just sent my 3rd e-mail to Tracey trying to pay my 2007 levies. This time I did what Karen said she did and sent one to webmaster of first resorts. The first 2 e-mails I recieved no replies to but yesterday I received a reply from webmaster that my last e-mail had been recieved. Hopefully this will finally get resolved. Thanks, Karen.
Bernie


----------



## mike130 (Mar 7, 2006)

I was trying for two months, via email, to pay my levys.  I gave up.  Last Thursday I faxed my info to them, followed by a phone call to confirm and the charges appeared on my credit card that day.  Dealing with First Resorts I think faxing is the way to go. It's faster, cheep (cost me 36 cents, 1 minutes to fax, three minutes to comfirm @ 9 cents per minute) and also more secure, I don't want my credit card info bouncing around the internet.


----------

